# Sickened - Busted



## woodydude (Jun 17, 2011)

Wel, the inevitable has happened and I got busted today.
Posession, posession with intent to supply and cultivation of a controlled substance. £20k of plants (yeah right)

"Acting on information recieved"

This is all thats left of my growrooms.
4x8 flowering room and


2x8 veg room


Odd thing is, they left my stash of seeds, no doubt when the local chief constable needs weed arrest figures they will be back. BUrglers do the same, burgle you, then wait till the insurance pays out then come back and get the new stuff!

Anyway, as you can imagine I am totally sickened. I had struggled for 8 months to acquire some knowledge and the plants were starting to really grow nicely, all the hard graft was paying off. Now I have no idea what to do since I cannot afford to start over.
2x 600w lights, bulbs, ballasts
2x 2 tube flouri lights
1 x 4-way 4ft T5
715m3/h fan & 285m3/h fan
3 x 8 way air pumps, 1 x 55 l/min air compressor, 1 x 4 way air pump
Probably around £600 worth of kit.
They left all the pots, buckets, seeds, nutrients, some water pumps and my ph & EC meters. As I said, enough to get me into trouble again!
One of the cops said "You will be able to get going again" as if it is all a game to them, I suppose it is.

Well, I will grow again, I need the weed for my Crohnes, the pills I get do work but the side effects are terrible, I told the cops in interview that the risk of jail was better than putting up with the side effects of "prescription, legal drugs" and Growing myself meant not having to deal with scumbag drug dealers.

I hope this does not worry anyone unduly, take the precautions we all talk about but most of all, TELL NO ONE. This is the hardest part, someone grassed me up, someone who I know is not worthy of being part of my inner circle and I want to know who. Of course, it could be the postman but there is no smell here now after all the work I did making sure it was contained and scrubbed.

So, I may not be around for a while, there again, I feel part of this community so I may well be around even though I may not be growing ;-). I have the bug and love tending to my girls, shame they have all been guillotined by some faschist "only doing his job"

Peace all W


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Wel, the inevitable has happened and I got busted today.
> Posession, posession with intent to supply and cultivation of a controlled substance. £20k of plants (yeah right)
> 
> "Acting on information recieved"
> ...


 
Let me be the first to say how sorry I am that this is the world we were brought into. Good Luck Sir and never give up the struggle.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh no WoodyD. That is so sad. You were doing so well and your set up was nice. That does make a person sick. What happens next? 
Good luck man, and stay around.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 17, 2011)

guted for you woody m8,,,,if i remeber right you are from the same neck of woods as me,,,im very anti police and anti grasses to iv had dealing with both in the past,,,,,iv lernd the hard way,,, i trust no one iv had good freinds do deals with courts for leint sentences to stand qeens evedance against me thes same peeps i used to bring hash ,cash , trainers to when they have been in jail i took risks for thes folks only to be burnd by them,,,,i  have lots of hate towards the police for the way iv been treated as a youth and i hate to think they can come in your house and take your meds from you id fight them and fight them hard. iv alwas said if i get busted ill start to germ again as soon as im home nothing will stop me nor no one im fully prepared to go to jail for growing herb if i need to and come out and germ again....hope all goes well for you woody and i hope you get the meds you need ,,,,i feel sadend by this news /// i take it ther wher 20 plants if they saying 20grand crop my bro is up for 50 plants vauled at 50grand his lawyer is fighting his case of how can they put a value on something they have destroyd... good luck freind[j]


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

sorry for your hassles woody... grasses eat crap.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 17, 2011)

:rant:%$^$#^^@@^&%&#$%@#$%$&%&$&$^#%$#%#$#^$^#$^#$^#$ Snitches

Man that bites the big one. Wish you the best with the courts over there.


----------



## Locked (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah man woody.....I am sorry to hear this bro. That sucks. I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Im just curoius as posts like these always make me think even harder about our culture.

What are the laws regarding Confidential Informants and Anonymous tipsters in your area? I know here that a judge would never grant a search warrant because someone called a tip in. They would need to dig through your trash or something and find MJ cultivation paraphenelia before a search warrant could be granted.

How many people did you ever tell about your grow? (besides here)
How many people did you ever haver around the setup who werent living in the same house?

These are all thoughts Im sure you have had, then again I dont know the laws you have either.

Just wanting to help you make sense of things.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 17, 2011)

man that is terrible news woody.  Wishing you the best of luck fighting this corrupt system in the coming days.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

man ... two members in one week ... terrible news. All the best my man.


----------



## burner (Jun 17, 2011)

BHO said it ...man it really blows seeing someone get busted. Deff makes you think of the consequences. Sorry to hear that woody, I wish the best for yah..


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeesh, so sorry Woody. Reading your post, and seeing the pics just made my stomach churn. Sucks man. Best of luck dealing with all the coming headaches.


----------



## woodydude (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, after much deliberation I have decided to ask that my account is deleted, just in case.
I may reappear in another guise, you never know what the future holds.

Thanks for the best wishes, it is appreciated and makes me fewel quite humble.
 Peace & love from this old hippy stoner to you all for the last time. W


----------



## BBFan (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry for the troubles Woody- Hope it passes without too much pain.

Hope you find your way back.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 18, 2011)

sorry to hear woody
best of luck to ya man


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 18, 2011)

Not again! Ahhhhhh, so sorry to hear that Woody! I hope everything ends up working out for you. Stay strong and keep us updated if you can. Peace bro


----------



## Roddy (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sorry to see this happen to you, my friend, I hope all works out well!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck to you, woody.


----------



## nova564t (Jun 18, 2011)

Peace Brother!


----------



## Locked (Jun 18, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Well, after much deliberation I have decided to ask that my account is deleted, just in case.
> I may reappear in another guise, you never know what the future holds.
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes, it is appreciated and makes me fewel quite humble.
> Peace & love from this old hippy stoner to you all for the last time. W



Peace out dude.....sorry it all went down like this. For the record it has been a pleasure knowing you. I hope our paths cross again my friend. Be safe and get a good attorney.

HL


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jun 18, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Well, after much deliberation I have decided to ask that my account is deleted, just in case.
> I may reappear in another guise, you never know what the future holds.
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes, it is appreciated and makes me fewel quite humble.
> Peace & love from this old hippy stoner to you all for the last time. W



The very best wishes to you... Peace & love to you too. My brother has severe crohns and he is fighting for his life right now. Prescription Medication side effects are horrible, the pain is horrible, and there is no cure. If I was in the Bonny hills by you I would help you, but from here I can offer my prayers and best wishes. You are in my thoughts. Stress makes crohns worse, so just let it go for now, you have to for your health..
All the best, G2P


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck Buddy.

MOT.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 18, 2011)

A old Buffalo springfield song comes to mind, paranoia strikes deep, into your life it will creep, There's been a rash of bust here locally, Ya, I'm paranoid a little, I'm a few plants over the allotted 30,for my residense. Can't quit cloneing, sorry to hear about this bust my friend, Good luck to u.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2011)

I will miss you WoodyD.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 18, 2011)

I will miss you WoodyD. Best wishes.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 18, 2011)

oh, it's terrible,be safe,so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mojavemama (Jun 19, 2011)

So very sorry, Woody. That just sucks. Holding you close in my thoughts.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Is anyone else a little worried that this guy dissappeared?


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Is anyone else a little worried that this guy dissappeared?




He disappeared for his safety....unfortunately this happens too frequently...as in at all.   But if you look at some of the older posts you will see others that had to hve their account deleted. 

Jmo


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea I mean I understand the severity of what this guy is going through trust me. I just think it was kinda late to "look out for his own safety," maybe he did it to protect us too. Who knows. Good Luck to him and I hope he returns at least to view this thread and see that we do care for a fellow green thumb.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 20, 2011)

he said he'd be back, maybe under another name, down but not out.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear this bro.  Come back to us soon when things are safe


----------



## kytsam (Jun 23, 2011)

This is a majure pain in the *** goverment and there law's suck majure *** crack! sorry to hear about this woody and hope u get bk on the growing wagon soon...all the best


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry dude! post like this give me a panic attack. cops heres are so crooked they dont play by the rules. if they ever got wind of what im doing they would just kick my door in and say the smelled pot.


----------



## niteshft (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn, I'm too, late to say anything to him. As others have, this was the second bust in such a short time....I didn't know what to say when I was first here. I then, couldn't bare the click on the thread when I logged back on until now to see if I could give some sort of support. 

Woody, if you are visiting the site as a guest I want you to know that I'm wishing you the best. I was going to risk going over the limit on this run because I was asked to test some seeds for a breeder and I had some already going. I can still run the test but I'll be doing it legally after doing allot of thought of these recent activates. Your posting might have saved others from being busted. That might not be very helpfull to you at this time but it is all I can offer other than my best wishes. Keep one foot forward my friend. niteshft


----------

